# help wanted



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys been a long time. Hope everyone is good. Is their anyone on here in northern indiana that needs a week or two of work finishing drywall.
Warsaw IN. area. If so feel free to shoot me a text. (574)376-0769.
Thanks.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to see you're still around cd. Looks like you're keeping pretty busy ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

What works are planned with drywall?


----------

